# Getting desperate...advice please inc pictures



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,I'm starting another thread as the last one isn't getting looked at & I'm desperate for help!
Reggie's head seems to be getting worse...his head hair is thinning really bad.again the vet didn't seem worried and said to just leave it,but has anyone ever seen this?.....he doesn't scratch it & seems fine in him self.do you think he's just loosing his puppy fur or will he end up bold?



















The vet seems reluctant to do a scrape as he thinks it's a result from a head trauma ( breeder said cat scratched him) but iv had him 5weeks now.he is 18weeks.
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is lilac, which is a dilute form of chocolate. Dilute dogs are prone to colour dilution alopecia, it may be that if the vet can't find a medical cause.
My 17 week old chocolate boy is also thin on his head as his coat is changing, but it is just in front of his ears, not at all like the pattern of loss on your boy.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I might have said this before but my chi had something like this and vet did scrapes but came back negative for fungal and parasitic conditions.
I changed his diet to raw and it cleared up within weeks.
May have been coincidence but I love feeding him raw and his coat is so soft and silky.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have never experienced this in a dog. I myself have had many allergic reactions.. I also have a pharmaceutical background. To me this looks like some kind of an allergic reaction. Notice the raised bumps or rough areas. Also the skin color looks red in this area. When an allergic reaction is present the bodY releases histamine and antibodies to attach to the offending presence. This causes an inflammation in response...redness and hives. That's what this looks like to me.
I am NO expert by any means...I do know that sometimes you have to be your own advocate and put symptoms in "black and white" to medical professionals. 
The source could be anything...fabrics, food, mold, anything.
Good luck, I'm sure this is so frustrating. Hang in there!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks...I did notice your last post about raw feeding but with a Dalmatian,a mum with 3 chi pups & Reggie I can't do it at the minute.i tried yesterday & Reggie nearly bit the pups face off for trying to get the bone...so maybe something I could look at when the pups go to their new homes & I can feed them all separately. What they could eat raw would be interesting & amounts etc if you have any advice.that would be great.
I did try him with half an antihistamine & the vet said it could be an allergic reaction to the scratch...maybe I need to give him half a day for a week & see how it goes.
His mum was a blue & I have noticed this week he seems to be gaining a blue stripe down his back! 
I'm driving myself crazy with it.constantly looking at the area & taking pictures!! 
I just don't want it to be catching as I have the 3 pups to consider .... 
Arghhhhh I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown at this rate! 
The vet also checked his ears & checked off his puppy health check as everything ok including his skin!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree w Debra, it looks red and irritated. What are you feeding him?? I wonder if it's food related or maybe he's sensitive to your laundry detergent? I once had a black short coat chi who wad balding really bad, the vet said it was common. Changing diets and adding fish oil didn't help but he didn't have any bumps or irritation, just hair loss.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it a stripe or more hair loss????


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

When I picked him up from the breeder I noticed a small patch of hair loss....the size of a 5p piece... I text her & she said the cat had scratched him.but to me it's got worse.
She didn't say what she was feeding him.i just picked him up.
I front lined him,wormed him & took him for his jabs.
I have him on hills science plan...but he won't eat it & digs into my Dalmatians food.but like I say,I don't think it's food related as when I picked him up he already had it?im at my wits end & if there was a magic pill that cos £100 I'd give it him! 
He doesn't scratch it.he shakes his ears a lot but the vet checked them last week?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

If he's shaking his ears a lot, he may have a yeast infection in there. My lola used to have chronic ear infections from grains in dog food. I would recommend switching his food, hill science diet is not a good dog food. Where do you live so we can recommend a better food? 

I've never used front line, but maybe that made it worse? Could he have had a reaction to it? I would continue giving him an antihistamine daily to see if it clears up. Were the bumps there when you went to the vet? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

He went to the vets on Friday.so everything in the pics was there.the vet recommended that dry food.but neither him or my other chi will touch it.
I'm in the uk.sheffield.
Iom not sure if it was frontline,the vet just gave e a pipette that wormed & de flead him.
Might of been advacate? Iv thrown the pack away so can't be sure.
They also eat fresh chicken & cheese.
Thankyou so so so much for all the replies so far!i really really appreciate it!! 
He's such a loving boy & highly intelligent ... Sits,gives paw,spins,begs,answers to his name & does his buisness outside.
Just upsets me to see him going through this.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

I mentioned mange to the vet but he said because it was only in one area it couldn't be.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So...if he had it when you picked him up and you are feeding him science diet, it could be from a grain. Many dogs are allergic to chicken, but I'm assuming he didn't get that at the breeder. 
Raw won't work for you right now so I would get a good grain free kibble. Personally I would stop the chicken and cheese. Switch him to the kibble to start trying to rule some things out. Once you have his issues under control you can add items back in his diet slowly over time. If he reacts again you should be able to pinpoint the offender.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

He looks VERY similar in colour to my chi. He had thinning of the hair on his head and complete baldness on his chest. A raw diet has reversed this. He has salmon and coconut oil also. He's had no other lotions pills or potions. It was thanks to this forum that I made the leap into raw and we have totally seen the benefits. Nothing else changed except his diet and the baldness has completely gone. I know you said you can't feed raw but if you have vet scrapes and they come back negative it might b your only option 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

So raw or kibble?
If I fed raw then I would have to seperate him at feeding times...which if it would help I will try... Raw as in what? Mince meat?chicken wings? And how many feeds a day etc? 
I know a lot feed raw on here ... I would also look into feeding it my other chi & Dalmatian if it was beneficial.... Any advice would be gratefully received xx
Thanks again to every single poster I here.im so grateful xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think raw is the best you can do but it isn't always ideal for the owners. Premade raw is expensive and I think doing it on your own is too complicated, however lots of people on here do it with amazing results. I tried premade raw before but Lola wouldn't touch it so I feed Fromm, which is a grain free kibble. In my opinon it's one of the best (if not the best) kibble available, all 4 of my dogs do so well on it (even lola my picky/allergic to everything girl). You need to look into both and decide what fits your lifestyle and budget the best!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would get him off Science Plan and onto a grain free diet ASAP. Most dogs do not cope well with grain, and Hills use maize, wheat and soya, which are commonly the cause of problems. 
If you want to switch to raw, I would suggest a complete pre-made such as Nutriment to start with, then he can eat it quickly (it is minced) and won't get protective like he can with a bone. Plus the pups can have it too, my two were weaned onto raw, and they are doing really well, sleek and shiny and really good eaters. You can add high value items that need eating slowly later, and teach him not to guard it, plus most dogs get less possessive when they realise the raw goodies are a regular part of the menu.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Where would I buy this from?im in the uk.
He's sat on my knee now & iv noticed a couple of red spots on his ears?i just checked my other chi & her ear is bright red & she's scratched a big lump from behind her ear? Iv got some surolan ear drops & malacetic aural ear flush.. Shall I use them?!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nutriment is a British company, you can order directly from them, or look on their website for a local stockist, (nutriment.co) it is a great site with useful information about raw feeding, and the staff are also knowledgeable and helpful, you can ring them with any queries. Honeys real dog food is another really good British company that make complete raw diets, but much more pricey than Nutriment.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas has gone bald before also. His chest and belly were totally bare. His throat also is and patches on his head.

Some of the hair grew back after a diet switch. Some of it hung around. But the vet said in our case it is nothing to stress over.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

The pictures you posted look like classic demodex (non contagious mange). The skin can become inflamed and irritated due to the mites chewing the hair follicles, thus causing the bumpy redness. I would get your little one in for a skin scraping ASAP.
Regardless of the skin diagnosis though, I would definitely follow the excellent advice all ready given about diet change.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz has very thin hair. Tango's is completely different, full and thick, with an undercoat, but Jazz is almost bald on her chest and belly, and thin on the top of her head. Her hair is lustrous, soft, beautiful, just very thin. She is on a very healthy diet of top quality grain free kibble with supplements of Omegas, Chondroitin, MSM and Glucosamine. Her fur is as healthy as it can be, as is the rest of her, just thin. 

When I first rescued Tango, his fur was wretched….he had bald patches, it was thin all over, scaly, dry, just terrible. The ONLY thing I did was put him on top quality grain free kibble. I wasn't even feeding supplements then. That's it…that's all I did. Within 3 months you could never tell that at one time he had horrid skin and fur. 

Your dog's fur issues need to be dealt with from the inside out. Change his food, as already has been suggested, to a really good quality grain free kibble at the very least. It won't be quick….but it will be permanent.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

So could I start them on raw chicken thighs?how many would they need per day? Reggie is 3lb & princess is 10lb


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just been looking on the nutriment website.. How long does the 500g puppy last?& is it like a kibble? I'm confused! 
Sounds great...,& I would feed my adult chi & I notice they do it for Dalmatians too so wondering how long approx one tub would last x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a read of the Raw section in the Food and nutrition forum. You can feed chicken thighs, but they are quite high in bone, and bone only makes up about 10% of a raw diet, so you would need to feed plain meat without bone as well. You should feed around 3% of the dogs body weight as a rough guide, but puppies and nursing bitches will need more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nutriment is frozen raw. It is minced meat, bone and veg, packed in a tub. You defrost the tub and spoon out what you need into their bowls and feed, it is raw feeding made simple


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

This can be so much, I really don*t know...but he looks skin sensitive, like my Baby..only use sensitive, natural, calming shampoo..and healthy diet..coconut and seal oil..air humidifier in the bedroom  Also maybe, if he has allergies, maybe try switching to allergy safe food from the vets. Good luck XOXO


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Well iv decided to try him with a raw chicken wing a day along side the vet essentials puppy kibble.
He's had a chicken wing this morning ... Tried the other chi & my Dalmatian with one and they looked at me gone out!! Reggie however loved it!! :-0


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

If you feed kibble AND raw which isnt really abvised as they digest at different rates, at least give them at opposite ends of the day. Tbh you wont get the full benefits unless you go exclusively raw.
There is lots of info on line..
Are you in the uk? There is a facebook raw feeding uk group that has all the info you need.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh right ok I'll take a look thanks


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Missing Link

^^^^ the product is called missing link ^^^^^
That's the website for it

Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?its been reccomended to me.
Thanks


----------



## LaurenPackman (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi!
Ozzy is a blue and tan and he has thin hair at the front of his head by the ears and my friend also has a blue chi and hers had exactly the same. I've also noticed that his coat has darkened, so maybe he is changing from his puppy coat to adult?


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

LaurenPackman said:


> Hi!
> Ozzy is a blue and tan and he has thin hair at the front of his head by the ears and my friend also has a blue chi and hers had exactly the same. I've also noticed that his coat has darkened, so maybe he is changing from his puppy coat to adult?


I hope it is just his puppy coat & the next lot will come through thicker!fingers crossed please people!x


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a pic of Reggie for you all....he's been on antihistamines...eating his hills science plan & having a raw chicken wing a day.his head is looking much better & the redness has gone.hes looking much better  I'm hoping it's just his puppy coat that's on it's way out & his new one arriving. I have a feeling he was allergic to the cat scratch & the antihistamines have cleared it up


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Close up of his head now...... What do you think?any better?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It does look better. I would still change the Hills for a better kibble though, it is not a great food. Have a look at whichdogfood.co.uk for some ideas.
Jasper is 18 weeks now, and his puppy coat has totally changed, it is darker and sleeker, very shiny now. His head is still thinner but has more hair than before. Bibi has always had a sleek shiny coat, I assume it is because she is black, as they are fed exactly the same and are litter mates. The only difference in her coat is she now has some gold at the back of her neck.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Reggie's head before.....


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Reggie's head now xx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Princess chi chi said:


> Reggie's head now xx


What an improvement! Reggie looks just like my Bailey
View attachment 40354



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Awwww bailey is cute!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just an update on Reggie's head....it's coming on leaps and bounds and is nearly completely back to its self!he did also start to loose it down his back but that's better now also.i did fear colour dilution alopecia but it deffo isn't that.iv been bathing him in sebomed shampoo once a week & it's doing wonders for his head & coat! His mum was a blue chi & he now has a blue stripe down his back!
His hair was really course & flaky but on the first shampoo loads & loads of dry skin fell off! He's a different dog & his fur is now coming through think and fast!
Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

looks as if he has a bite on his head size of a mosquito or bug bite.on the right side just before the hair loss try benedryl.or it could be the cat bit him,is there any crustly or dry flaky skin?clean it with bactine antiseptic spray.if it is allergy benedryl, if it is a reaction from a cat bit or scratch cleanse it with bactine antiseptic spray, if that doesn't work it could be a something like a viral or bacterial infection in that case you would need a anitbiotic cream and a oral med.hope this helps.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! What an improvement! Good job!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

He does look a whole lot better! Good news!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Science diet is really not such a good food. I'd get some of the 5 star foods like Fromm, Acana, etc, or pre-made raw, Stella and Chewies, or ZiwiPeak. I also think I'd really ask nicely, but firmly, to have a scraping done. Tell the vet what you told us about driving yourself crazy!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww glad to see such an improvement in Reggie 
He's so cute


x


----------



## kaylajay (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Hun my friends chihuahua lost all her hair but it grew back slowly nothing the vet could do :/ xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

[/URL]

Just another update on Reggie's head...he's now 7 months & it's completely grown back!


----------

